# Why is my bag so heavy?



## KoleckeINC

Everything I need for service plumbing is in there.

Do it right or do it twice


----------



## gear junkie

You have some things I'm curious about as I never use them. Why do have the following items?

-half round file
-3lb sledge
-scissors
-the spanner wrench to the left of the scissors.

Also on the right side next to the fitting brush is a piece of copper with a cap. What's that?


----------



## KoleckeINC

Who doesn't need scissors? File is for 1 1/2"+ copper sweat pipe. Pushing together copper can be a MF without filing, I ditched the claw hammer for a small sledge and pry bar. I bust cement and whack lots of stuff with that hammer. that spanner is for installing kitchen baskets and shower drains.i also have have a wrench to fit the entire nut, that piece of copper holds my flux brushes and goes in that little pouch. Unless your talking about the tapcon drill bit tube which has my O ring picks and bits. Not pictured was my flashlight and bag of putty. I love this toolbag and sob I got randomly at Walmart.. The. I found it on amazon and bought a backup. <CALayer: 0xb476820>


----------



## gear junkie

I swear I've never used scissors for plumbing....you have me at a loss.


----------



## DesertOkie

gear junkie said:


> I swear I've never used scissors for plumbing....you have me at a loss.



You never need to cut your own flange gaskets?


----------



## Plumbducky

DesertOkie said:


> You never need to cut your own flange gaskets?


I have made my own gaskets on occasion.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie

DesertOkie said:


> You never need to cut your own flange gaskets?


For what? I don't even know what a flange gasket is. For most gaskets I just use a hammer to make.


----------



## Plumbducky

KoleckeINC said:


> Everything I need for service plumbing is in there.
> 
> Do it right or do it twice


What is the red tool below the hammer?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayside500

Plumbducky said:


> What is the red tool below the hammer?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


wondering the same


----------



## gear junkie

Plumbducky said:


> What is the red tool below the hammer?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


used to change angle stops. Pasco makes it


----------



## Plumbducky

Never saw one, use the Ridgid one stop wrench

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertOkie

gear junkie said:


> For what? I don't even know what a flange gasket is. For most gaskets I just use a hammer to make.


You must live near civilization. Here you use your sheet of gasket material or you wait a few days for new ones.


----------



## wharfrat

Scissors for nose hair.
3 Lb hammer very useful for old cleanout plugs and general smashing of stuff.


----------



## OpenSights

I have an idea what the rubber strap is for, but wondering your use.

Also, I stopped using Crescent brand crescents since I was introduced to the ones by Raptor at Fergs. I'll never switch back.


----------



## OpenSights

DesertOkie said:


> You must live near civilization. Here you use your sheet of gasket material or you wait a few days for new ones.


Curious what those gaskets are used for... I've used gasket material and a ball peen for three phase pumps many times, but that was when I worked on motors, not in plumbing.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Pasco dual quik tite wrench set. Handy. I use channel locks and that strap for faucets. Works great.

Do it right or do it twice


----------



## DesertOkie

OpenSights said:


> Curious what those gaskets are used for... I've used gasket material and a ball peen for three phase pumps many times, but that was when I worked on motors, not in plumbing.


Those were Grundfos recirc pump gaskets. I cut out 6 and 8 hole flange gaskets also. Gear is right though the only other thing I think I use my scissors for is the tab an a flapper.


----------



## KoleckeINC

Your parents won't let you USE SCISSORS. 
I use mine for
Foam insulation
Builders paper
Plastic sheeting
Zip ties
Plastic water supplies
Freezie pops

Do it right or do it twice


----------



## sierra2000

KoleckeINC said:


> I love this tool bag Then I found it on amazon and bought a backup. <CALayer: 0xb476820>


What's the tool bag look like?


----------



## Flyout95

KoleckeINC said:


> Your parents won't let you USE SCISSORS.
> I use mine for
> Foam insulation
> Builders paper
> Plastic sheeting
> Zip ties
> Plastic water supplies
> Freezie pops
> 
> Do it right or do it twice


Freezie pops will cut your mouth if your not serious about freezie pop safety.


----------



## DesertOkie

KoleckeINC said:


> Your parents won't let you USE SCISSORS.
> I use mine for
> Foam insulation
> Builders paper
> Plastic sheeting
> Zip ties
> Plastic water supplies
> Freezie pops
> 
> Do it right or do it twice



NOTHING in my tool bag will touch my freezie pops. The rest is done by Razor.


----------



## The Dane

I would like to know how that Reed Deb4 deburring tool works out for you? Is it easy and fast to use and is it worth the money? (the tool just above the folding rulers)


----------



## KoleckeINC

With a chopsaw it's not needed. But I use that wheel cutter for anything on a pump when we're out and about so you have to use the reed deburr ring tool. I try to only use schedule 40 fittings also so they can't blow apart.


----------



## KoleckeINC

The left two pockets are big enough, top for safety glasses/ear plugs and on the bottom I can hold a 1 lb bag of putty and a medium can of paste. An on the backside there's a huge zipper pocket for bs little stuff Allen keys what not. So useful. Lots of loops on the inside for my ocd tool organization

<Protocol: 0x56a6150>


----------



## Nathan901

Flyout95 said:


> Freezie pops will cut your mouth if your not serious about freezie pop safety.


Yes take your time. 
The corners of your mouth will never be the same again.


----------



## Redwood

I haven't carried a full toolbag into a job in years...

Of course I'm in service and flat rate so I already know what tasks I'm performing and have looked at everything I'm working on...

That way I'm walking in with only the tools I'll need and a few I might need, along with the parts I'll be using...

My tools are actually organized in kits for specific tasks...


----------



## gear junkie

Redwood said:


> I haven't carried a full toolbag into a job in years...
> 
> Of course I'm in service and flat rate so I already know what tasks I'm performing and have looked at everything I'm working on...
> 
> That way I'm walking in with only the tools I'll need and a few I might need, along with the parts I'll be using...
> 
> My tools are actually organized in kits for specific tasks...


I do the exact same thing. The bins in the van are organized by the task. Ex. My ridgid tubular cutter can be found in the tubular bin. That bad ass new saw I just bought is found in the toilet bin as is the hockey puck wrench. When installing a toilet, I just grab the toilet bin. My general tools are now stored in a bucket.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Redwood said:


> I haven't carried a full toolbag into a job in years...
> 
> .


Neither have I, but my helper has.


----------



## KoleckeINC

I wish it were simple enough to go from task to task. But being a OMS, I bid jobs for anything. Three bathroom rough last week, 5 random water heaters. Punch lists all week now-and a sewer repair. I just want to be ready for war 24/7. 
I do have a toilet bucket though. The tools in there I would not let touch my freezie pops.

position_34300


----------



## jc-htownplumber

I was nEver taught to use a folding ruler


----------



## KoleckeINC

Mines a doorstop. Whose gonna steal it right?

position_34300


----------



## sierra2000

KoleckeINC said:


> I wish it were simple enough to go from task to task. But being a OMS, I bid jobs for anything. Three bathroom rough last week, 5 random water heaters. Punch lists all week now-and a sewer repair. I just want to be ready for war 24/7. I do have a toilet bucket though. The tools in there I would not let touch my freezie pops. position_34300


 As a OMS do you get temporary help for remodels or do you do them by yourself?
I've been avoiding them for fear of not be able to keep up with them and service work.


----------



## KoleckeINC

I try and keep my big jobs limited to one week. What really screws you up is putting two one week jobs back to back. I do all the work myself. My helper doesn't do pipe work. I just need organization. Like when I'm done I take a picture of the parts so when I hit the supply I know most of what to get. My guy keeps everything where it goes so we're at maximum efficiency. It helps that I live 5 minutes from Menards and I roll in there at 6:30 when they open. We don t do water service and cool stuff like you and cuda. I wish I had learned but the guy that I got my license from was just a service plumbing legend.


----------



## slimpilky

Why do you need 6 pair of pipe grips two ajustable copper cutters they are ajustable you could do with one and two tape measure is that just in case ones wrong you only need one and why two folding rulers when you have a folding ruler it's called a tape measure no wonder your bag is so heavy one question what is that above the folding rulers next to the pipe cutters


----------



## spcwaters

I feel your pain. 

I'm not sure what I would find if I dumped this thing out. I usually leave it in the bins, and take my Home Depot bucket in the house. Can't beat a bucket lmao. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC

spcwaters said:


> I feel your pain. I'm not sure what I would find if I dumped this thing out. I usually leave it in the bins, and take my Home Depot bucket in the house. Can't beat a bucket lmao. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you work like that? I can't even imagine digging through it for Allen keys or vice grips.


----------



## KoleckeINC

slimpilky said:


> Why do you need 6 pair of pipe grips two ajustable copper cutters they are ajustable you could do with one and two tape measure is that just in case ones wrong you only need one and why two folding rulers when you have a folding ruler it's called a tape measure no wonder your bag is so heavy one question what is that above the folding rulers next to the pipe cutters


 Reed deb4 pvc deburring tool-the Red cutter is for up to 2" pvc. Who doesn't need more channel locks?


----------



## Bill

I carry 2 bags. Large one is plumbing bag, typical repair tools, 2nd is my soldering bag, torch, solder, cutters and things

My plumbing bag gets heavy and i need to at times thin it out. Always seem to be putting excessive stuff in it


----------



## spcwaters

KoleckeINC said:


> How do you work like that? I can't even imagine digging through it for Allen keys or vice grips.



Lol somehow I just know where they are. Allen keys stay around the edges. The vice grips have delved deep into the bag, I'm not sure I'll see them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

spcwaters said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> I'm not sure what I would find if I dumped this thing out. I usually leave it in the bins, and take my Home Depot bucket in the house. Can't beat a bucket lmao.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "dig and dump" bag. Mine looks similar.


----------



## MootsNYC




----------



## PLUMB TIME

jc-htownplumber said:


> I was nEver taught to use a folding ruler


An old plumber west of Chicago just felt a twinge and a ringing in his head. Good ole rjbphd


----------



## Greg755

I have several tool boxes /bucket/pouch.
#1 Box has all my standard service Hand tools in Basin wrench, spanner wrench, channel lock etc etc.
#2 Box has small specialty hand tools in it - Pipe extractors, seat tools, wide handle puller, feral remover, nut cracker etc..
#3 Bucket has things I use fairly often but are heavy, 3 pound sledge, chisel, pipe wrenches, Large PVC etc.
#4 Box has all things need for copper 
#5 Box has all things needed for PVC 
On the initial visit I almost Always have my service box go inside with me, it sends a message that I am ready to get to work.


----------



## chonkie

MootsNYC said:


> View attachment 75857


Is that little sledge hammer an Estwing?

Is that just a nice t-handle ratcheting nut driver next to the basin wrench?


----------



## Debo22

chonkie said:


> Is that little sledge hammer an Estwing?
> 
> Is that just a nice t-handle ratcheting nut driver next to the basin wrench?


No hub torque wrench


----------



## MootsNYC

chonkie said:


> Is that little sledge hammer an Estwing?
> 
> Is that just a nice t-handle ratcheting nut driver next to the basin wrench?



Yes it is a 3lb sledge, I do a lot of boiler work and repair.

That is a Seekonk no hub torque wrench.


----------



## MootsNYC

I also have a mechanics box filled with tools in the back of my van.. It's an addiction.


----------



## plumbdrum

MootsNYC said:


> Yes it is a 3lb sledge, I do a lot of boiler work and repair. That is a Seekonk no hub torque wrench.


 seekonk tools is 2 towns over from me.


----------



## MootsNYC

plumbdrum said:


> seekonk tools is 2 towns over from me.



Get any free stuff? Haha


----------



## plumbdrum

MootsNYC said:


> Get any free stuff? Haha


 nope


----------



## MootsNYC

plumbdrum said:


> nope



Boo! That's no fun


----------

